

Ask HN: What chat service do you use in your website? - andrerpena

I'm deploying my startup website now and I'm really interested in a Facebook-like chat service that I could embed in my website to speak to clients, but I'm having no luck searching google for it. Do you have any advice?
======
andrerpena
Thank you! Olark seems to be exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately I
couldn't see them in my Google results

------
dangrossman
Most every business site with live chat I've encountered was using either
SnapEngage, Olark or LivePerson.

------
codegeek
Olark is very common from what I notice. I like their simple interface as
well.

